# Bringing Food To St. Thomas



## jojo777 (Oct 8, 2015)

When I travel to Aruba I usually bring a few food staples from home in a soft sided cooler.  I freeze some lobster meat and bring a few staples.  Can I do this when traveling to St. Thomas?  Anyone ever have any issues traveling to St. Thomas with food?


----------



## Ann-Marie (Oct 8, 2015)

Can't answer your question but when and where are you going?  We will be at The Elysian November 4-14.


----------



## Helios (Oct 10, 2015)

I have done it without problems


----------



## beachlynn (Oct 10, 2015)

I am leaving for Westin St. John next week. I was wondering about taking a hard ice chest with wheels as one of my checked items. We are traveling from CA on a red eye with a 3 hour stop in Miami. We want to make sure our frozen meat stays that way. We will be wrapping it in newspaper as well. I sort of remember someone writing about doing that and closing it with duct tape. TSA could look in if needed.


----------



## SandyPGravel (Oct 12, 2015)

Hi-

I have taken a rolling soft-side cooler as a carry-on to both the Bahamas and St. Thomas. Couldn't do this in Mexico, they confiscate food!

 I use dry ice.  (check with your airline, most will allow it if you declare it. Plus it is usually gone from the night before by the time I get on the plane.)  Food stays really frozen.  I found a perfect sized rolling cooler to use as a carry on and the benefit of not checking it is less chance it gets lost.  I have read horror stories of getting your lost checked bag back several days or a week later with spoiled food.  YUCK, would rather sacrifice one of my carry-ons and check my clothes.


----------



## jojo777 (Oct 13, 2015)

wow and you go through the security with a cooler with food in it?  I am flying Jetblue to St Thomas.  Have you ever used Jet Blue?  How do you info the airline before hand or when you get to security?

I'm leaving on Saturday--Cannot wait!!


----------



## Fern Modena (Oct 13, 2015)

Make a meatloaf, freeze it solid ahead of time, and place it in the center of the cooler. Works like blue ice.

Fern



beachlynn said:


> I am leaving for Westin St. John next week. I was wondering about taking a hard ice chest with wheels as one of my checked items. We are traveling from CA on a red eye with a 3 hour stop in Miami. We want to make sure our frozen meat stays that way. We will be wrapping it in newspaper as well. I sort of remember someone writing about doing that and closing it with duct tape. TSA could look in if needed.


----------



## SandyPGravel (Oct 13, 2015)

jojo777 said:


> wow and you go through the security with a cooler with food in it?  I am flying Jetblue to St Thomas.  Have you ever used Jet Blue?  How do you info the airline before hand or when you get to security?
> 
> I'm leaving on Saturday--Cannot wait!!



Yes, I take everything right through security.  After it goes through the x-ray it inevitably gets flagged, they open the cooler and see it is food.  I tell them I am headed to an island.  Never been a problem.  Once I think they dug down to see my hamburger tubes, guess they thought it looked like something dangerous.  Usually I make the TSA person hungry!

No I haven't flown JetBlue.  Go to their website type in dry ice in the search feature or check their carry-on restrictions.  Food as long as "in a thawed state" is not liquid is ok.  Only issues might be cream cheese or margarine type.  Since toothpaste is restricted and those would be similar.  For those things I would put in checked bags inside a small cooler.  I put all the frozen food inside one of those huge ziplock bags inside the cooler just to prevent any condensation issues.  Don't want to drip on your fellow passangers.:rofl:

Have fun!!


----------



## jojo777 (Oct 13, 2015)

thank you!!


----------



## Seaport104 (Oct 13, 2015)

I've seen people check-in large hard side coolers with food to St. Thomas flights.


----------

